
Ask HN: How has your experience with Amazon Prime been? - a_lifters_life
Have you run into any issues? Would you stay with Amazon Prime for the long haul? Why or why not?<p>Thanks
======
AstroJetson
With Prime, local food and beer delivery I haven't needed to leave Mom's
^s^s^s^s my underground lab for months at a time.

I buy a lot of electronics parts from China, etc because of the super low cost
and free shipping. While they quote 15-20 days, most stuff shows up in a week
or so.

------
illwrks
I've been a prime.memner for about 18months. I live in a major city, I
primarily have it for the video service but prime deliveries and music etc are
a good bonus. Great service and will continue to use it.

